# Looking for the expertise of the HVAC professionals in the Residential segment



## Valette (8 mo ago)

Hi members, I need your help

I need to interview a significant number of HVAC professionals operating in the residential segment. The interview relates to thermostats and do not take longer than 10 minutes. The participants will be rewarded $75. Please, your expertise is required.

[email protected]


----------

